# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Các hãng dây cắt máy cắt cnc

## Salesvinhhao

Mình cũng vừa nhập máy cắt dây về làm gia công khuôn mẫu.
Có một số bạn bè tư vấn sử dụng dây cắt Kim cương 0,18mm. Nhưng em tìm kiếm trên mạng thấy rất nhiều loại Kim cương khác nhau.
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm trong ngành cắt dây giới thiệu cho em loại dây cắt nào tốt có hình ảnh kèm theo thì tốt vì trên mạng nhiều quá mà hàng thật hàng giả lẫn lộn.

----------


## Kokono

> Mình cũng vừa nhập máy cắt dây về làm gia công khuôn mẫu.
> Có một số bạn bè tư vấn sử dụng dây cắt Kim cương 0,18mm. Nhưng em tìm kiếm trên mạng thấy rất nhiều loại Kim cương khác nhau.
> Bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm trong ngành cắt dây giới thiệu cho em loại dây cắt nào tốt có hình ảnh kèm theo thì tốt vì trên mạng nhiều quá mà hàng thật hàng giả lẫn lộn.


Dây Kim Cương dẻo hơn dây Quang Minh nên lâu đứt hơn nhưng ngược lại dây dễ bị dùn hơn. Dây Kim Cương giá bán lẻ khoảng 750K-800K/cuộn, dây Quang Minh giá khoảng 800k-850k/cuộn. Bạn cứ lấy thử mỗi chổ bán 2-3 cuộn xài thử, loại nào kinh tế nhất đối với máy của bạn thì mua tiếp loại đó xài.

----------

Salesvinhhao

----------


## tcltcl15

Bạn cứ vào vạn sự lợi mua cho an tâm. Giá cả cũng phải chăng hơn Phú ngân hay goldsun. Ngày trc mua dây quang minh tầm 420đ/m cuộn 2000m thì phải. Hầu như là bán dây 0.18 chứ ít có dây 0.16 hay dây 0.2

----------

Salesvinhhao

----------


## Kokono

> Bạn cứ vào vạn sự lợi mua cho an tâm. Giá cả cũng phải chăng hơn Phú ngân hay goldsun. Ngày trc mua dây quang minh tầm 420đ/m cuộn 2000m thì phải. Hầu như là bán dây 0.18 chứ ít có dây 0.16 hay dây 0.2


Giá này chắc 8 năm trước !!!

----------


## tcltcl15

> Giá này chắc 8 năm trước !!!


E thấy giá e nói cũng nằm trong khoảng 800-850k/cuộn mà bác tư vấn cho chủ thớt mà. Hok lẽ giá của bác đưa ra cũng 8 năm trc? :Big Grin:

----------

Salesvinhhao

----------

